# Crested gecko substrate



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

We have just got our exo terra jungle viv today and are planning on getting a crested gecko for it however were not too sure if the plantation soil substrate should be used or not? What substrate does everyone else use?


----------



## Bigpapapowell (Jan 25, 2009)

Good question that i'd also like to know,
Dont you hate it when threads get ignored?!

Someone out there please help us out!!


----------



## Bigpapapowell (Jan 25, 2009)

with a big bumpy cherry on top!


----------



## Bigpapapowell (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/212520-perfect-substrate-crested-gecko-setup.html

Same question with replies!


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

for young and baby cresties kitchen roll is good as you willbe able to monitor that they are pooing and that it looks normal,

for adults - eco earth - the solid blocks you buy and add water too, (when i get a new crestie, i always put on tissue to starte with to ensure its pooing and they are not showing signe of illness)


----------



## Bigpapapowell (Jan 25, 2009)

tigger79 said:


> for young and baby cresties kitchen roll is good as you willbe able to monitor that they are pooing and that it looks normal,
> 
> for adults - eco earth - the solid blocks you buy and add water too, (when i get a new crestie, i always put on tissue to starte with to ensure its pooing and they are not showing signe of illness)


Thanking you kindly!:2thumb:

At what age would you replace the kitchen towel??


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

it would depend on he tank you are using - some people will use paper all the time others will use soiil all the time, but i would say it would be safe from 12-15 months old. by this time they are almost fully grown


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Plantation soil should also be fine! I put mine on soil once they are over 8g in weight - but make sure the soil is well compacted down. Ive never had a problem but this is how I personally choose to do it - if in doubt keep them on kitchen roll for longer : victory:

if you want it to be prettier -why not use coloured napkins :2thumb: best of both worlds until they get bigger


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

I was wondering the exact same thing as I'll soon be getting a crestie... I was going to use kitchen roll whilst it was a baby but wasn't sure what substrate to use when it was older. Thank you for the advice guys!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I use reptile carpet for my cresties, they come in different colours, i use green. Looks better than paper towels and you can wash them in the washing machine (no washing powder)


----------

